# Sort of NPD



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I say "sort of", because it is just a bare circuit board, in the process of being wired up, bit by bit. BUt I finished something this evening that I had never tried before, and it's wonderful. So I had to tell you about it.

I've been working on a rack-unit with a sort of universe-of-fuzz in mind. There will be nine 2-knob fuzzes, and three 3-knobbers, plus a semi-parametric 3-band EQ, when it's done. The fuzzes are in 2 banks of 6, selectable with a rotary switch, and each bank has its own in and out jack.

So far I have:
Heathkit Fuzz
Knight/Allied Fuzz
EHX Muff Fuzz (modded for variable gain)
Orpheum Fuzz
Jordan Bosstone
Roger Mayer Octavia
MXR Distortion+
Interfax Harmonic Percolator

Still to come are:
Gretsch Controfuzz
Tonebender Mk III
Big Muff (issue to be determined)

and a 12th that I'm still mulling over.

The real surprise was the Harmonic Percolator that I finished about 40 minutes ago and tried out in the garage. It sounds *exactly* like the original one Steve Albini is demoing here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzNXKrMynW4&feature=relmfu I can't believe how easy it was, and how good it sounds. I described it on another forum as feeling like you're playing Lauren Bacall's voice, rather than guitar.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I can't believe how easy it was, and how good it sounds. I described it on another forum as feeling like you're playing Lauren Bacall's voice, rather than guitar.


Your description alone gives me the itch to build one too (Percolator). Just how easy was it? Do you happen to have a veroboard layout for it? Thanks


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No particular layout. I have a few hunks of perfboard organizing the effects into groups. This piece has the Orpheum, Bosstone, Octavia, Distortion+, Controfuzz and Percolator on it. I used machined sockets for the transistors, so I wouldn't bugger up the germanium one and so I could try out different ones. I was very fortunate that the first pair I tried just nailed it.

I used this schematic - http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr130/ggeffects/percolator_later_rev1_1.png - with a 2N3565 for Q2, a 2SB172 for Q1, and some unmarked germanium diodes. By using small box-style caps, and resistors mounted vertically (i.e., one end sticking up), the whole circuit takes up less space than a twoonie. If those things are important to you, hfe for the 3565 was around 150, and 52-54 for the 2SB172. The input cap was 56nf rather than 50nf, as shown, because that's what I had, but that wouldn't introduce substantially more bass. Everything else is to spec, and the 47uf cap was a standard tantalum.

You will notice in the Albini demo that at times he got these false octave-down sounds momentarily. I got those too. I really like this thing.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the schematic. I'm going to put one together based on what parts I have available. I don't have any Germanium transistors so I'll substitute silicon and see how it sounds.

I like how small and simple it is too. In a similar vein, I built a Boost pedal on a one square inch board which I love. I mostly leave it maxed and it takes the clean channel on my Traynors into heaven. To my ear it sounds sweeter than the overdrive on the lead channel.

By the way, I recently picked up one of the older larger Bassballs pedals on Kijiji based on something you wrote about modding them on an older thread. I should say I'm an envelope filter addict. The Bassballs sounds fantastic and it immediately opened up avenues of creativity which to me is a primary hallmark of a great pedal. I also enjoy putting different dirt pedals ahead of the Bassballs though I admit the built-in distortion works particularly well and gives a great human voice characteristic to the guitar. If you have any suggestions of other filter pedals I should build I really value your opinion. Parsing the internet can be hit or miss, whereas when someone has high praise for a particular pedal, I really pay attention.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

12. Kay Fuzztone. :wave:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

12. Buzzaround









[video=youtube;pZViQ2H-5s4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZViQ2H-5s4[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Klingers take on the Buzzaround...

[video=youtube;ux6B7rda1wQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux6B7rda1wQ[/video]

Sounds like a cool build Mark.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mark,

Have you ever built or tried a Tripple? It's WONDERFUL! As far as I know, a Tim Escobedo design (with inspiration as noted below).
gain low: like an old school overdrive, soft character, only mildly fuzzy
[email protected]: ok, now we have a fuzz
gain 3/4++++ oh, THAT's why it's called a Trippler. Wonderful upper mid harmonic content (I suppose distantly related to the Shin-Ei, sort of), fairly thick but not thick like a Big Muff thick.
note: the gain knob does crackle when turned, I usually take volume down before turning it, if the amp is on.
note2: they describe it as 'splatty fizz' (see notes below schematic below), but mine sure doesn't sound that way.
note3: it's NOTHING like the Zvex circuit that I can't remember the name of that is 2 triplers, that one was HORRID.

I built one for myself a couple years ago when I was hot & heavy into building one of EVERYTHING. It was the first one I did my own (perf) layout straight from a schematic, so I was thrilled when it fired right up and beyond ecstatic with how good it sounds. In fact, it and my op-amp muff are the only 2 fuzzes on my board, despite having (like you) many to chose from. RECOMMENDED!

Stolen image:
View attachment 1661

Can't wait to see (and hopefully hear) your completed project!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mister.zed said:


> ..................I like how small and simple it is too. In a similar vein, I built a Boost pedal on a one square inch board which I love...............


OT, and I apologize, but that reminded me...nobody has challenged me for world's smallest (at least, on perf board) working fuzz circuit, that I am aware of. I always intended to box it up but never got around to it, but it is indeed a working (and pretty good sounding!) bazz fuss or however you spell it.

















Even my prototype looks huge next to it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That could be incorporated right into an instrument keto.

Push button, onboard fuzz!


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

mhammer said:


> I say "sort of", because it is just a bare circuit board, in the process of being wired up, bit by bit. BUt I finished something this evening that I had never tried before, and it's wonderful. So I had to tell you about it.
> 
> I've been working on a rack-unit with a sort of universe-of-fuzz in mind. There will be nine 2-knob fuzzes, and three 3-knobbers, plus a semi-parametric 3-band EQ, when it's done. The fuzzes are in 2 banks of 6, selectable with a rotary switch, and each bank has its own in and out jack.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an great project. I've got an HP-1 Harmonic Percolator and have studied the circuit board, it's a really neat circuit.

What made you decide to put a whole bunch of fuzz in a rack-mount unit? Are you going to have a foot-controler of some sort?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> Sounds like an great project. I've got an HP-1 Harmonic Percolator and have studied the circuit board, it's a really neat circuit.


Lucky dog!


> What made you decide to put a whole bunch of fuzz in a rack-mount unit? Are you going to have a foot-controler of some sort?


Probably as a way of avoiding some other heavier commitments*** hwopv, I made a bunch of 2-transistor fuzzes of various types, which are easy victories with minimal post-build debugging required. I also had a bunch of things sitting on perfboard in a couple of big plastic bins of unfinished or finished but unboxed effects. There's easily 60+ such things staring at me. I also had a bunch of blank rack panels, and 6-position rotary switches. My fervent DIY-er prayer is "Please lord, let me use up all my components before I die, so that my wife won't curse me after I'm gone."

This wasn't really conceived of as a gigging device, but more of a studio thing, where I could go "Nope, that's not what it needs....YEAH, that's the one". Switching would be via a loop selector pedal. 

I have a Boss ROD-10, which also has 5 assorted switch-selectable distortions and overdrives, and an uncommitted 3-band EQ, which is sort of the inspiration. It is a semi-giggable unit, in that it easily accommodates a remote footswitch, but you can't remotely select a different distortion circuit on the fly. I also have a Line 6 M5, which has everything found in their DM4 Distortion Modeller. That doesn't begin to include all the pedals and individual modules I have.

So, with the exception of the Devi Ever or Metasonix type noise-makers, I'm pretty much set. I was hoping to fill in all the gaps with this most recent rack thing.



***My PAiA Hyperflange (started in 1992) and a dual digital delay thing with cross-feed await, as does the restoration of an SCI Pro-1, and 3 single-board mono synths. Then there is the Juno-106 that won't boot properly. Need I go on?


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

The percolator is one of my favorites. It doesn't seem to be fussy about what transistors you use. Most everything you try will sound great. The clipping diodes change the character of the fuzz nicely. Try switching between germ and sil diodes. Goes from compressed fuzz to almost distortion respectively.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Great project by the way Marc.

For something a little different put in a fuzz factory. Also simple to build.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The factory will probably end up in my modular system or as a pedal. For now, I have 3 drilled holes to fill, and the Fuzz Factory is a 5-knobber. I'm amenable to taking somethng with more than 3-knobs, and translating a control into a behind-the-panel trimpot (ironic, because I'm the sort whp perpetually migrates trimpots to panel-mount controls!), but it would need to be something one tends not to toy with all that much. And with the FF's controls being very interactive, it would be exasperating to stick them where I couldn't easily get to them.

But thanks for the compliment. Much appreciated. I'll post pics or maybe a video when done.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

What kind of transistors are you using in your Big Muff build?

I'm in the process of building my own Rams Head clone with a lot of recycled parts. I've got about 10 BC239C Trannies and a whole bunch of carbon comp resistors I've measured so far, I even built my own Big Muff style enclosure out of recycled aluminum sheeting.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

mhammer said:


> The factory will probably end up in my modular system or as a pedal. For now, I have 3 drilled holes to fill, and the Fuzz Factory is a 5-knobber. I'm amenable to taking somethng with more than 3-knobs, and translating a control into a behind-the-panel trimpot (ironic, because I'm the sort whp perpetually migrates trimpots to panel-mount controls!), but it would need to be something one tends not to toy with all that much. And with the FF's controls being very interactive, it would be exasperating to stick them where I couldn't easily get to them.
> 
> But thanks for the compliment. Much appreciated. I'll post pics or maybe a video when done.


What about a Rangemaster based treble booster? I use one of these as a "always on" pedal, and it makes any fuzz I use it with sound amazing. Can make it 1 or 2 knobs. Mine is 2 knobs with an extra bass cut toggle.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> What kind of transistors are you using in your Big Muff build?
> 
> I'm in the process of building my own Rams Head clone with a lot of recycled parts. I've got about 10 BC239C Trannies and a whole bunch of carbon comp resistors I've measured so far, I even built my own Big Muff style enclosure out of recycled aluminum sheeting.


BC239c ought to be decent. I may simply use 2N5089s or BC550s for the Muff. The 5089s are designated lower noise. Alternatively, I may just install sockets, and try different transistors out. You never hear about people trying low hfe for the first clipping stage and higher for the second, or anything like that. It might be interesting. I have some NPN germaniums in the parts bin as well.

Nice-looking box, BTW. I've made a couple of chassis from aluminum sheeting, back when I had a workshop with a big enough bender to work with. I've pondered buying a bender at Princess Auto when they have them on sale, but I should probably use up all the boxes and rack panels I already have, first.



> What about a Rangemaster based treble booster?


I made one about a decade back, and loved it. Sold it to a guy who owned one of Ottawa's better gear stores. Apparently he kept it on his pedalboard, which I took as a compliment, given the stuff he had to choose from. Wished I hadn't sold it because I've tried to make others that sounded as good as that one, and have never come close again.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I really enjoyed the Steve Albini video. I respect him as an artist and a recording engineer. His drums always sound massive!


----------

